

All Aboard! The Canal Trip - jsingleton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05t7kc1/all-aboard-the-canal-trip

======
jsingleton

      A two-hour, real-time canal boat journey down one of
      Britain's most historic waterways, the Kennet and Avon 
      Canal, from Top Lock in Bath to the Dundas Aqueduct. 
      Using an uninterrupted single shot, the film is a rich 
      and absorbing antidote to the frenetic pace and white
      noise of modern life.
    
      Taking in the images and sounds of the British countryside,
      underpinned by the natural soundscape of water lapping, 
      surrounding birdsong and the noise of the chugging engine, 
      this is a chance to spot wildlife and glimpse life on the 
      towpath while being lulled by the comforting rhythm of a 
      bygone era.
    
      Along the journey, graphics and archive stills embedded 
      into the passing landscape deliver salient facts about 
      the canal and its social history.
    

There is a good TED talk about the origins of slow TV in Norway:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/thomas_hellum_the_world_s_most_bori...](http://www.ted.com/talks/thomas_hellum_the_world_s_most_boring_television_and_why_it_s_hilariously_addictive)

